# F70 starving for fuel



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I had similar issues in August. The bulb never would get tight--had to run back to Chokoloskee from the Rogers River Bay Area with one hand pumping the bulb periodically and the other hand on the wheel. Turns out it was the fuel pump and the VST fuel system that needed cleaning.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had the same problem before and found my fuel hose clamp to be broken. Put a new ss clamp on boom. Air getting in fuel is not good


----------



## Brob (Apr 12, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> I had similar issues in August. The bulb never would get tight--had to run back to Chokoloskee from the Rogers River Bay Area with one hand pumping the bulb periodically and the other hand on the wheel. Turns out it was the fuel pump and the VST fuel system that needed cleaning.


Thanks for the reply!
How do I go about cleaning them???


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I had the same problem. It would take off on plane and then start sputtering a few seconds into it. I could reach back and pump the bulb and it would be fine. My boats older, 2006. Tom Gordon changed out the fuel lines removed the anti siphon valve from the tank. You prob don’t need new fuel lines, but maybe removing the anti siphon valve could help. Had a friend with a 2 year old maverick and a 115 merc. Took out the valve and it was good.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I had a crimped hose in HB Pro. Check that if you haven’t.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Fuel line that is


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Same issue. Mine would jump up on plane, then start starving for fuel and the ball would collapse (Boat/motor were brand new, maybe 30 hours). I changed out the ball, with a better, stiffer ball...still starved. Finally did some deep research and found the anti siphon valve at the tank was a problem for a lot of people. I removed the anti siphon valve and just put a straight line connector in. It’s been about 180 hours since I did that and havent had a single issue again. Best of luck!


----------



## Ward Maloy (May 6, 2019)

Had a similar issue with my Suzuki 60hp but on my old Pathfinder 17T. Changing out the fuel lines fixed the issue, but that was a more obvious solution for 15 yr old fuel lines that had ethanol fuel through it. My guess is the anti-siphon valve like others mentioned above since the problem is intermittent and goes away once you get on plane. If it were a fuel line issue or a kink, I would think the problem would be more consistent.


----------



## Brob (Apr 12, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I've had the same problem before and found my fuel hose clamp to be broken. Put a new ss clamp on boom. Air getting in fuel is not good


Thanks for the reply. Ive put all new clamps


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Make sure you don’t have a kink in the fuel hose. My buddy had an F70 on his Maverick that developed a kink when he turned right and it weakened the hose and caused the liner to collapse under acceleration. Replacing ALL the hose was the best option and resolved his flat bulb issue.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Brob said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> How do I go about cleaning them???


Call Mike Kilcrease (954.225.5375) if you are in/near South Florida!


----------



## Docndan1 (Dec 16, 2019)

also had this issue.... mine was a sag in the vent line for the tank preventing it from breathing. also replaced the anti-siphon valve with a straight barb fitting at the same time. good luck!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Does it happen mainly after longer runs?


----------



## Brob (Apr 12, 2018)

Sorry for the delayed update but I think I solved the issue. Hope this will help anyone else in the future. 
So I visited with the lead mechanic at our local Yamaha dealer. I told him everything I had done. He said that it sounded like the plastic pickup tube in the tank might be leaking air around the 90 degree fitting. 
I installed a new fitting and tube and have put about 5hrs on the motor without any hiccups. 
Hope that got it!
Thanks again for all your help!
Brob


----------

